# Ranger Clutching Question



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Fixing to change my belt for the first time on my Ranger. Question is, is the bolt that holds the primary on left handed threads like the Kawi's ?? It doesn't say on the clutch like the Kawi's do and I don't wannt break it. And is the bolt on the secondary stadard ?? Better to ask and be on the safe side.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Dang nobody ?? Maybe I should go hit up a polaris forum somwhere. Lol gotta be a few popo gurus on here !!


----------

